# Just how many titles ARE on Netflix?



## RobertR (Jan 23, 2007)

Browsing the Netflix web site as a nonsubscriber is useless. I don't feel like subscribing just to find out what's available. I read conflicting reports on how much material there really is, either streaming or disc based. I read one post that said there's a gigantic selection of streaming titles, but other posts talk about limited or transient (available one day, gone the next) title availability. Also, Netflix seems to be determined to stop renting blu rays. Can anyone give me an idea of the actual number of movies/TV shows that are available? I'm asking because I'm seriously considering dropping DirectTV (not enough channels worth watching).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

First.... let's get you in the right section because this is definitely not "News".

They offer a two week free trial... it cost you nothing. Join and see if you like what they offer... :T


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Robert,
Don't have any idea of how many titles are available by streaming, have heard between 12,000 and 16,000.
I received a 30 day free trial, tried it, kept it.
Not a lot of new blockbuster type of movies available for streaming when released but there are some. For example, films; The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest, Restrepo, Precious, Saw VI, Death at a Funeral etc.
T.V.; Spartacus, Weeds, Dexter, and many others.
Basically, Netflix has a lot to offer. I'd also suggest you take them up on a trial offer and see if it's worthwhile to you.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I did the trail and am still subscribed. I like it for that bored feeling. Plus with one subscription you can put it on 6 devices. 1 laptops, 3 PS3's and 2 Iphones for $8 a month!


----------



## m560jldom (Jul 21, 2010)

I would try it out for the trial they have a big selection on streaming movies. Only you got to wait for new dvd release a little longer versus blockbuster


----------

